# Caribbean Parts



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I now have in stock NOS genuine Caribbean watch parts.

Screw down crowns, Crystals and Complete bezels.

Stock is limited.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Cool Roy - PM sent


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

JonW said:


> Cool Roy - PM sent


Thank you, These are now on the sales site.


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

Nice one Roy









No doubt I'll be needing a couple of everything. The crystals, in particular, are very hard to come by.

Any info on the compatibility of the bezels with some of the more unusual models which originally came with dial colour matching wide bezels such as the 715?

BTW, are the Caribbeans in the pictures yours?

cheers

Dave


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I only have a very few crystals. I think there are only 2 or 3 now left.

The watches pictured above are a few from my collection.









I do not have a wide bezel watch so do not know if these will replace those.


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

Roy said:


> I only have a very few crystals. I think there are only 2 or 3 now left.
> 
> The watches pictured above are a few from my collection.
> 
> ...


On second thoughts, the bezels are probably all the same width. It's probably the width of the bezel insert that varies. As you are selling the whole bezel kit, they will probably fit any men's Caribbean.

cheers

Dave


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Yes I think that they will.


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

Roy said:


> I only have a very few crystals. I think there are only 2 or 3 now left.


I'd better put my order in. Email sent.

cheers

Dave


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

The crystals are all now sold or spoken for but I am trying to find some more.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Im not surprised at those prices....


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

My order went in (tks Jon!), but not sure if I made the cut


----------



## Porto (Dec 11, 2012)

Roy said:


> I now have in stock NOS genuine Caribbean watch parts.
> 
> Screw down crowns, Crystals and Complete bezels.
> 
> Stock is limited.


Dear Roy, it is years ago, but do you have a source for a 715 Caribbean bezel, or do you have one for sale ? Would be great, Best regards Dirk


----------

